# ABT Chip tuning experience and facts after 1500 kms



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

On request of Bougy (the other Samoa Red), below some experiences and facts about chip tuning 2.0T.
After around 2500 kms, I had my 2.0T DSG chip tuned by ABT under VW warranty. Specs are now 240 HP/330 Nm (versus 200/280). So around 20% power boost, bringing the performance in the same ballpark as the V6, however with the maximum torque at 1800 rpm.








1500 km facts: (4000 km total, 98 octane fuel)
1. fuel consumption - went from average 9.8 to 9.3 l/100km. Mix of rural roads, highway, city. I do not claim statistical significance, because: a/ maybe there is a breaking in delay, meaning that the car might be getting more economic even after the break in period?








b/ cannot be sure 1500 km is a long enough period to have all driving circumstance differences "equalized out" versus the previous 2500km period.
2. Acceleration. I have clocked the car before and after the tuning, the first time after 2500 km, the last time after 1400 km with ABT tuning. 
Circumstances: flat, dry road, almost no wind, open top, DSG in "S" mode.
Before: 7.4-7.6 seconds to 100 km/h
After: 6.9-7.1 sec/100 km/h. 
This delta is acc the ABT claim on a 6 manual transmission.
3. experience. MUCH more power, once the turbo kicks in, not before. which is understandable as the turbo pressure is boosted if the sensor feels 98 octane. Turbo lag is therefore much more noticible. No problem for me, but not everybody likes that. In ""S" mode the lag is much less pronounced. 
Overtaking power at around 80 km/h is definitely better.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








4. Top Speed. Did not go to Germany yet (wife would not allow







) seriously: did not have winter tyres, which is a "strong advice" in Germany at lower temperatures.
Will try out in due time









Question: Did anybody "clock" 0-100 kmh on a 2.0T? Same for a 3.2 V6?
I noticed that standard dsg 2.0T times were better than the VW spec. I understand that VW is conservative in their claims.
Curious to see some numbers from other 2.0T owners and certainly the V6's!









Chris


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: ABT Chip tuning experience and facts after 1500 kms (chris2.0tdsg)*

Great post Chris, thanks. 
Sure wish we could get ABT or similar tuning under VW warranty here in NAR. Not sure I would invest in it, since the Eos is primarily for my wife, but it would still be nice to have the option.
Kevin


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ABT Chip tuning experience and facts after 1500 kms (chris2.0tdsg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris2.0tdsg* »_
1. fuel consumption - went from average 9.8 to 9.3 l/100km. Mix of rural roads, highway, city. 

Hmmm... I would have bet that your fuel consumption would have gone through the roof because you were having too much fun pushing the pedal on the right


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: ABT Chip tuning experience and facts after 1500 kms (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
Hmmm... I would have bet that your fuel consumption would have gone through the roof because you were having too much fun pushing the pedal on the right
















I do ever so often, but not on the road to work (speed camera's!). I would guess maybe 10% of the time it is sporty driving, with averages going up to 12,5 - 13 l/km, to work it is around 8,5 - 8,8 l/100 km.
chris


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: ABT Chip tuning experience and facts after 1500 kms (chris2.0tdsg)*


























































Thanks A MILLION Chris for your time writing this post as you promised, I really really appreciate it (and I'm not the only one !).
I was hoping to read exactly those "features" 
turbo lag (I like it !!!!!!! and miss it for the moment with the Hybrid drive feeling of the DSG)
Better overpassing (nice reserve of power for the weight of the car)
consumption lower (even as you said aside is exactly true : break in and 1.500 not enough)
Well I guess I'll have to put that as well, my concern is the guarantee here ... I'll have to deal with my ... dealer.
But I don't think I'll do it before 10.000 km/ first oil change, just to be on the safe side.
Did they said something special about the DSG oil change period which should be shorter because of the chip ? (even if as I guess you'll say that it is the same torque as the V6 which has the same DSG gearbox, obviously).
Btw, was the price around a thousand € ?
Do they proposed to add a direct air intake ?
And again, thanks a million my red samoa beer lover friend !
btw on the french EOS forum, a belgian/luxemburgish will organise an EOS (and 307CC) week-end in the Ardennes (free excepts you hotels and ... beers (visit of the Orval Abbey is in the program), as a dutch I'm sure you love our Ardennes !? 
It's the 25/26 of August. I could send you the well done programm by PM if you want (I'll try to go there on sunday only, no problem for him).
What do you think ?


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: ABT Chip tuning experience and facts after 1500 kms (bougy)*

*Hi bougy i tried to use your quotes but s... up! please try to make something out of this one:*

Did they said something special about the DSG oil change period which should be shorter because of the chip ? (even if as I guess you'll say that it is the same torque as the V6 which has the same DSG gearbox, obviously).
Bougy - the original maintenance scheme does not have to be changed.



bougy said:


> Btw, was the price around a thousand € ?
> it was 1200 € including the VAT and the ridiculous dutch
> 
> 
> ...


----------

